# Wacker jumping jack compactor



## carhartt (Aug 4, 2013)

I got a Wacker jumping jack compactor that needs and overhaul. Anyone know where I can get engine parts? I am fine with aftermarket parts. Need P/C, bearings and seals. Just started this project yesterday so I am open to any and all suggestions. I assume they have there own line of engines.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd check around local rental stores for a Wacker dealer and they should be able to get you some parts. Wacker is a real common name around here. I wouldn't expect to find many aftermarket parts for that jewel. IIRC, the one we used to have had their own design of engine on it. It got smashed now we got a Bobcat brand with a 4 cycle honda.


----------



## carhartt (Aug 4, 2013)

Thing is a 2 stroke and in pretty good shape. Just blown up or seized I should say. Seems like moisture got in it. Rings rusted along with bearings. I got a PARTNER K750 and this compactor for 50.00. I have no need for it but can spin some quick cash with it, if I can find all the parts. A plumber that knows nothing about engines obviously.


----------



## carhartt (Aug 6, 2013)

I checked with local dealers in my area. OEM prices where pretty high. I found an online parts dist with aftermarket parts with prices more like I wanted to spend. OEM prices where so high I questioned myself if anyone would spend that to rebuild one, but I guess these compactors are expensive new.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 6, 2013)

carhartt said:


> I checked with local dealers in my area. OEM prices where pretty high. I found an online parts dist with aftermarket parts with prices more like I wanted to spend. OEM prices where so high I questioned myself if anyone would spend that to rebuild one, but I guess these compactors are expensive new.



It's been 6 or 7 years since we bought our last one, I think it was 3 something, almost 4,000.00 dollars then.


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 6, 2013)

I have an old one (jumping model) and was considering taking it to the recycler...... :msp_w00t:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Aug 13, 2013)

You got any pics


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 14, 2013)

Pics?

Who me?


----------



## LarryRFL (Aug 14, 2013)

Check with someone who's a Stens dealer. Stens has started carrying some aftermarket tamper parts. They list serveral for Wacker.


----------



## carhartt (Aug 14, 2013)

Well she is all back together and jumpin up and down. GF asked what i am going to do with it? I said watch this and finished my beer and set the can down and just like that I had a flat can. Now i have something to do on the down time. Expensive can crusher, but fun.


----------



## DHSEquipment (Mar 31, 2014)

We're Wacker Neuson Jumping Jack experts! More than 25 years experience servicing Jumping Jack rammers. Have a look at our video on replacing your bellows and check us out at http://stores.dhsequipmentparts.com/


----------

